# Paton's Royal Baby Layette Patterns



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

This is a FREE pattern set from Paton's and can be found directly on the MakeitCoats website; link below.

http://www.makeitcoats.com/en-gb/discover/articles/free-patons-royal-baby-layette

Quote from site about pattern.

"To celebrate the birth of Princess Charlotte the Patons Team have re-worked the patterns from their beautiful vintage baby pattern book. The layette was originally designed especially to welcome the arrival of Prince William in 1982.

The pattern book includes a lovely shawl, dress, matinee coat with matching bonnet, bootees and mittens. The delicate designs with the beautiful crown detailing are perfect for a Royal Princess and can be treasured forever. The patterns feature techniques including diamond and chevron lace patterns, and bobbles, which will suit an intermediate or experienced knitter."

I am also attaching the free PDF pattern too.

Happy knitting


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you for the link.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so very much...what a nice group of patterns to add to my Christening collection!!!!!


----------



## Knitalot (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks very much.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is beautiful, thank you for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Beautiful! Thank you so much for sending this! :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Maybe she can make white take over from the greys that seem so popular now.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This is so gorgeous!Thanks for the link!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Lovely, thank you for sharing this!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful, thank you for the link


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

THANK YOU for posting all that information!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful and thank you for the link.


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

Got it. Thanks. On their web site there is also a free pattern for jacket and dress to match.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you for the beautiful patterns.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for these beautiful patterns.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for posting. They items are beautiful


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

that is really pretty, thanks for the link


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful outfit. Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

It's lovely, thanks for the link I will bookmark for later.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

So pretty, thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## SophiaN07 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

